# NC Transportation Museum day trip



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

NC Trans Museum 2/24/2021


117 new items · Album by Barry McKenzie




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice pics, I looked at all of 'em!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting.
With the lady standing next to the locomotive, it sure gives you an ideal how large it was.
Must have been something else to see them rolling down the rail back in their time..
I like the old vehicles too.
What did they charge for walking around?
Does not look like you had too many people in your way.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great photos! Thanks for posting Stumpy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind about the price of admission I looked at their website.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> With the lady standing next to the locomotive, it sure gives you an ideal how large it was.
> Must have been something else to see them rolling down the rail back in their time..


Yep. The 611 is a beast. 70" drivers.

We were on hand in 2015 when they fired 'er up after the 2nd restoration. Being mere feet from that thing belching and snorting and hissing... man... goosebumps.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Turntable rides $1. A big hit with the kids, regardless of age.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> NC Trans Museum 2/24/2021
> 
> 
> 117 new items · Album by Barry McKenzie
> ...


Where in NC is this? Anywhere near Raleigh by any chance?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Spencer.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> Spencer.


About a 2 hour drive from Holly Springs just outside Raleigh, according to Mapquest. Cool. I'd like to visit this museum one day while I'm in NC visiting my daughter and my grandson. Might make a nice day trip.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Make sure you check the hours before you go as they do change from time to time.

I recommend Saturday or Sunday. There will be more people, but they should be doing the train rides which will give you the opportunity to see one or more of the restored locos on the move.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Went by today because they were doing _At The Throttle_ with the 611. 

They had all of the horses out of the barn, moving around, switching and generally playing train in 1:1 scale.

NC Trans Museum 5/1/21


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The 611


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The 611 will be at Strasburg RR in Strasburg PA all summer 2021 from May 21 to Oct. 3.


----------

